# What do you seek in a mate?



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

What traits and beliefs do you prefer for your romantic partner to have?

Here is my preferences:

a) She is a Secular Humanist.

b) She is a materialist.

c) She judges people's actions and beliefs without judging their character.

d) She has an interest in either Literature, Art, Music, Linguistics, or Psychology.

That's it for now!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I found applying specifics really doesn't work at all. All it does is limit you. You might find the issues you thought were important really aren't because you like something else even more about the person. It's the person themselves that's important. Everything about them adds to their impression and how you get along with them. Their overall personality can make some things much more or less bothersome than they might be in someone else. You never can tell until you get to know them.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Akane said:


> I found applying specifics really doesn't work at all. All it does is limit you. You might find the issues you thought were important really aren't because you like something else even more about the person. It's the person themselves that's important. Everything about them adds to their impression and how you get along with them. Their overall personality can make some things much more or less bothersome than they might be in someone else. You never can tell until you get to know them.


Right, which is why I stated they are preferences and not obligations. Therefore, I'm not limiting myself one bit. Even when I wrote that post, I believed that if I found someone who was a Liberal Christian but still loved her, I would date her.


----------



## Ice Machine (Apr 27, 2009)

Preferences huh?
....Well;

-He has the ability to make me laugh (This is actually a must, not a preference. Humor's big with me...I can't be with someone who's stone-faced...)

-He's protective (Clich'e, yes. But it's sweet.)

-He has a respect and eye (or ear) for the arts. (I'm a artist. I'd ADORE this.)

-Maybe a bookworm

-Christian or at least believes in God. 

-Nice voice

-Doesn't get aggravated easily and doesn't judge others.

This whole thread makes me want to daydream...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well given my circumstances I would be happy just having a gf.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Kindness, sense of humour, patience, and passion.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

slamin bod


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Someone alot like me. Clingy, inexperienced, sensitive, shy in groups but really good at 1-1 convo, has an interest in the paranormal, likes board and video games


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Funny, goofy, doesnt take himself too seriously.
Passionate about something
Affectionate
Kind

I also find muscular guys rather un-attractive so someone who
is constantly at the gym bulking up probably isnt going to work for me.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

My ideal mate....

isn't afraid to express feelings
understands about depression/SA
doesn't hit me
doesn't shout at me
doesn't belittle me
is responsible and mature
has a good/twisted sense of humour
has a nice bottom 
will never cheat on me
makes me feel like living


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I got banned from SAS the last time I made a post about the type of mate I was looking for, so I will exercise my right to remain silent.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I have no real criteria, but someone once told me I needed to find a guy "who would punch Jesus in the face for me."

That made a lot of sense to me, so that's what I'm looking for: a guy who would punch Jesus in the face for me, if need be. :mushy

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Specifically, a Y chromosome.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I like people with stories to tell. Spoiled, rich kids who have never had a worry in their lives don't interest me.

They can't act like a 13 year old and should be able to hold a conversation. I wouldn't want them to be too shallow either.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I wouldn't date, but if I did: 

Someone who understood my parents rules. No sleeping in the same bed together. (Rolling my eyes) It's a respect thing. 
Has anyone's boyfriend had to sleep on the floor when he came over? We need to talk. 

I would want to be with someone who cares about others aka me. lol! I'm not too high maintenance. It's been 4 months since I went to a mall to buy clothes. It was my birthday. 

I only pursue relationships when I have a job. 

Oddly enough, I think that I would want him to be a country boy. 

I would want to be someone who's cute, but honestly has no idea that they are.  

I used to like shy guys, but now I like confident guys who aren't afraid to grab opportunities and conquer the world. (I probably don't like shyness so much since I see my SA as a really negative thing in my eyes). Plus, I reallly admire confident people and aspire to be like them. I don't want to be stuck inside this shell forever. 

Someone who has a deep love for Alt Rock music. 

Someone who smells good. I love it when a guy passes by and I can smell his cologne. I'm like wow! 

Huge Turn offs: 

Someone who has mantrums all the time (man tantrums). I was with a guy once that anytime he got pissed off about something he would yell *****. Let's just say he sucked as a boyfriend. 

Someone who's controlling. Doesn't let you have any choices. That's annoying!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My ideal girl

Kind
Affectionate
Loves the outdoors
Adventurous
Not close-minded
Not overly materialistic


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

1. ...honesty. I'm generally an honest person and would like to have the same in return from other people. 
2. ...someone who treats me and other living things (including animals) with the respect we deserve. For example I will *NOT* tolerate a mate who is a male chauvinist, animal abuser, extreme racist...
3. ...sense of humor. In life it is very important to be able to laugh. :lol
4. ...*NOT* an extreme pessimist 

They *must* have those 4 qualities listed above to some degree. For example, I don't have to have the funniest guy in the world. But he needs to be able to laugh at some things. If I don't find anyone with those 4 qualities, I'd rather be alone. I've accepted that and I'm okay with being alone. Life is difficult enough. One doesn't need anyone who will make it more difficult. :fall I don't think I'm asking for too much.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My ideal girl:

-accepts me for who I truly am with no plans or agenda to change me. I'm not some renovation project.
-accepts that I'm deeply flawed.
-Isn't into what I can spend on her or buy her, because I'm cheap and it won't be much.
-Hates cat, because I hate these cute furballs that make my eyes swell shut. Doesn't really matter how cute you are when I can't see you if my eyes are swollen shut, now does it?
-Doesn't demand that I love everything she likes and agree with her on everything. I'm not going to demand that she agree with me on all things. She can read a bible and listen to rap music for all I care (as long as I don't have to discuss the bible with her or hear that stuff that passes for music).
-Must be fiscally responsible. I would run as fast as possible away from a woman who runs up a $100,000 of credit card debt and says "Wanna marry me?" which I'd take to mean "Wanna marry my huge load of debt and drown in the sea of red ink with me?"


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

sadsurvivor said:


> 1. ...honesty. I'm generally an honest person and would like to have the same in return from other people.
> 2. ...someone who treats me and other living things (including animals) with the respect we deserve. For example I will *NOT* tolerate a mate who is a male chauvinist, animal abuser, extreme racist...
> 3. ...sense of humor. In life it is very important to be able to laugh. :lol
> 4. ...*NOT* an extreme pessimist


That is pretty much my qualities also. Very well said.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

alohomora said:


> Specifically, a Y chromosome.


If that's all it takes why don't I have a GF? So many guys on SAS can't find GFs and that's all the requirement is!?!

I'm genetically male. This is all original factory equipment.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll know when I find that person.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

The more of these someone has the more I tend to like them. 

* a sweet nature. kills me. 
* a sense of humor. some silliness is okay. laughing is good. 
* some sadness/depression. otherwise it's hard to relate. 
* introverted. i don't think it would work otherwise - i've tried. they want to go out with lots of people, i want to stay in and read and snuggle in bed. :yes
* creative. with art or music or ?.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Andrew1980 said:


> You are one very misguided boy.
> 
> Anyway, here is my list:
> 
> ...


Lol! That just made me laugh. An honest man he is! You might as well go all out and say "doesn't speak at all..":b


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Andrew1980 said:


> You are one very misguided boy.
> 
> Anyway, here is my list:
> 
> ...


LOL! This along with Kelly's post made me laugh. This thread certainly is bringing out the funny out of SAers.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree with the "I'll know when I find her" sentiment. Or maybe "I'll know if I find her." It's difficult to find women interested in skinny guys, though.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kelly said:


> I have no real criteria, but someone once told me I needed to find a guy "who would punch Jesus in the face for me."
> 
> That made a lot of sense to me, so that's what I'm looking for: a guy who would punch Jesus in the face for me, if need be. :mushy
> 
> ...


I'll punch zombie Jesus in the face for you any day!


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

A human, preferably alive, but will settle for less.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> If that's all it takes why don't I have a GF? So many guys on SAS can't find GFs and that's all the requirement is!?!
> 
> I'm genetically male. This is all original factory equipment.


lol, I was j/k


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hot pants , strappy top... nah jk i find different things in different people attractive, i guess it's solely down to the individual.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

she has to be pretty, i don't care if she is stupid or if she has an std.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Were said:


> she has to be pretty, i don't care if she is stupid or if she has an std.


Lol I love this.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

A nice kind caring girl.

Would be good if she was talkative like me.

Not too forward, not too intimidating.

On the same sort of level.

non-judgemental.

A genuine normal girl.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My ideal guy: cute, athletic, into health/fitness/working out, smart, funny, nice


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

-Moderately intelligent (or at least somewhat articulate)
-Not married
-Kind of a d***, but really nice to me
-Nympho
-Not a rapist


Physically:
I'll bang everything indiscriminately.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

umm...we can get along? I don't really know what my standards are or if I have any, must look semi ok though. I would like to say looks aren't important but I have seen some extremely hideous looking people before, though they are in the few. And no STD's please. Oh, and should be somewhere within my age range I guess, I would go 10 years maybe, just no grandmas.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Since most of us have stated our preferences in terms of personal traits, I thought maybe we could also state our preference in terms of physical traits. Here is mine:

1) A girl with pure dark black hair that's straight and short.

2) Has a milky complexion.

3) And has dark black eyes.

As you can see, I'm attracted to goth girls. :b


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

I really don't have any preferences as far as physical traits go. When I was younger, I used to want someone tall, dark and handsome. Now that I'm older, I found out that I'm attracted to some short, blond and not so handsome guys too. When I get to know and like a man, I can be attracted to almost any physical trait he may have.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Since most of us have stated our preferences in terms of personal traits, I thought maybe we could also state our preference in terms of physical traits. Here is mine:
> 
> 1) A girl with pure dark black hair that's straight and short.
> 
> ...


I like guys that:

1) Wear glasses

2) Have some facial hair

3) Like goth girls

lol. I'm just playing around. I don't have any predetermined physical characteristics that I must see. I just sort of see a guy and think yay or nay. That's it. His personality can change how I see him too. By the way, I'm not really a goth girl, lol.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually, like my personal traits, my preferences towards physical traits are just that....preferences. Actually, I'm attracted to a wide variety of women in terms of physical traits. 

There was in fact a fellow member in this site that doesn't fulfill my preferences (especially in terms of the hair) but I was madly attracted to her (she hasn't post here recently). 

By the way, I'm not really into goth girls in terms of their sub-culture, just that I like the look. It was just a joke because when I did describe what is my favorite look, a friend joked that he needed to get me a goth girl.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

alohomora said:


> His personality can change how I see him too.


I experienced that too.....err...towards women of course! :um

There was this girl in my community college that when I first saw her I thought she didn't looked that attractive. But later we started to chat and because she would speak to me a lot I became very attracted to her.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

TheRob said:


> It's difficult to find women interested in skinny guys, though.


Me! Me! the guys I fancy always seem to be skinny! Not that I'd disregard a lovely man who happened to be chunkier...

Important to me: Must be intelligent. Must be mature and not jealous or controlling. Must be atheist/agnostic: I don't think I could have a serious relationship with someone who genuinely believed in god and an afterlife - we'd just have views that were too different about things that are too important.

Looks aren't _important,_ but I do tend to fancy skinny, scruffy guys with long hair. Knowing more than me about maths, physics, or, at a push, computers is very attractive indeed!  Maybe I'm a tad weird...


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

1) Intelligence (Always turn me on! ALWAYS!)

2) Boyish mannerisms/appearance

3) Is at least talented in one area (e.g music, art, sports)


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Actually, like my personal traits, my preferences towards physical traits are just that....preferences. Actually, I'm attracted to a wide variety of women in terms of physical traits.
> 
> There was in fact a fellow member in this site that doesn't fulfill my preferences (especially in terms of the hair) but I was madly attracted to her (she hasn't post here recently).
> 
> By the way, I'm not really into goth girls in terms of their sub-culture, just that I like the look. It was just a joke because when I did describe what is my favorite look, a friend joked that he needed to get me a goth girl.


I totally understand what you're saying. I realize they're just preferences. I realized that when I first posted. I also realize that you made this post b/c not everyone realizes that. Everyone has preferences to a certain extent (including myself) and we all modify our preferences depending upon whether or not we like the person. Really, I don't see you as being narrow-minded at all. Just to be fair, here are my preferences for physical attributes:

1. athletic (soccer player type, not football type); but non-athletic is fine too...as long as he's not too overweight
2. Dancer's body would be great b/c I love to dance, but if not, he and I will have to work on that, lol- just kidding
3. He's got to have those deep and perceptive eyes that when he looks at me, it's like he can see into my soul. I want to lose myself in his stare.
4. He must have dark hair (or blonde, or red). It just can't be purple, except I saw a guy once who had green hair and he pulled it off pretty well. 
5. Preferably looks like Ryan Phillippe

Remember, these are just PREFERENCES. For instance, if I met a guy with purple hair but he was a great dancer, I might still consider going out with him.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

He's got to be on my team, and someone that I'm just plain attracted to for whatever reasons.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

- Someone who's pretty and I'm attracted to
- Intelligent
- Has a great sense of humor
- Caring and compassionate
- Has some of my interests, so that we can share them/participate in them together
- Is a bit of a nerd/has nerd interests
- Loves music

Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Since most of us have stated our preferences in terms of personal traits, I thought maybe we could also state our preference in terms of physical traits. Here is mine:
> 
> 1) A girl with pure dark black hair that's straight and short.
> 
> ...


Whoa me too, though I think I'd like long hair better maybe. Actually he hair length wouldn't matter. I'm not that interested in the goth sub-culture either, just the look. Example of what I'm looking for Anne Hathaway in this picture.
I also like bright blue eyes with this look like this girl.

I'm very attracted to singers, particularly singer-songwriters. In fact I think the majority of what I listen too are female singer-songwriters because I like the music but also am attracted to them because of the music and can imagine they are singing about me. Also like one's who aren't afraid to swear or get a bit dirty/naughty. Example of what I'm looking for-Kate Nash or Fiona Apple.

Someone who has a good sense of humor, and preferably a big, wide-ranging sense of humor. Particularly likes dirty humor. Example of what I'm looking for-Sarah Silverman.

Non-serious. This isn't the same as sense of humor because someone can be non-serious but not have a good sense of humor or vice versa. Example of what I'm looking for-Sarah Silverman again.

Probably Agnostic but could work with anything really if she wasn't pushy about it.

Vegetarian or vegan ideally who didn't hurt or kill animals and believed in animal rights.

Not too overweight, not too underweight, a nice healthy body.

Very liberal and Left leaning, a Socialist if possible.

Someone I find attractive. I can't help who I'm attracted to and I'm not going to try to force myself to be attracted to someone I'm not because it won't work.

These are all just preferences though and some are more important than others. Humor/non-serious and alright body and that I find attractive are most important, then Left leaning and Agnostic and vegetarian. I don't really care if they are a singer on not or really what they look like or what hair/eye/skin color as long as I find them attractive. I don't really have a preference with that, the goth look is just one of many, many I find attractive.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Knowing more than me about maths, physics, or, at a push, computers is very attractive indeed!  Maybe I'm a tad weird...


Nope, you're not weird, I feel the same way!



Hot Chocolate said:


> 1) Intelligence (Always turn me on! ALWAYS!


Yep, same here.

Other than that, I'd have to say someone with a beautiful mind; I don't care who you are, what you do, or what you look like, but if you are someone who could truly inspire me by how selfless, forgiving, and loving you are, essentially, "good", despite any pains, setbacks, or troublesome situations or circumstances whatsoever, well, seeing such goodness in another person in a world full of bitterness and resentment is personally one of the most beautiful things in the world to me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm after two X chromosomes preferably.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

pretty, long dark hair, not too overweight, sense of humor


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Loving
Compassionate
Intelligent (but not cocky, belittling smart)
Street Smart (have none of that)
Free-Spirit
Funny (but doesn't always have to be funny ya know?)
Sweet
Optomisitc (needs to balance me)
Understanding
Someone I can 100000000% be myself around. Someone that let's me be me and loves me for it. 
Someone that's willing to push my boundaries and challange me
Spontaneous (need some excitment in my life)
Can make choices (lord knows I can't)
Religious (I'm muslim but any religion would do)
Loves children and is a goof ball himself
Isn't embarassed to look dumb sometimes and is confident with himself
Someone that can support me through all my crazy endeavors and doesn't put me down IE My partner in crime. 
and of course SEXY!!!!!


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Things i would look for in a guy:

- Doesn't take himself too seriously
- Great sense of humour/can make me laugh
- Kindness
- Intelligence
- Someone who can love me and accept me as i am
- Openess, someone who can be honest with me and vice versa and can express their feelings
- Eccentric (for some reason i always tend to fall for guys who are a bit eccentric)
- Shares some of my passions (music and films esp, and even better if we have similar tastes)
- Someone quite laid-back, i couldn't be with someone who's too short tempered
- Loyal/trustworthy
- Compassion/understanding
- Sweetness


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

An attractive face

Body size falls within a healthy range

Does all those neat girl things like batting eyelashes, fixing hair, adjusting clothing, massaging herself, pigeon-toed stance and oh, I don't know. Its hard to explain.

Loyal

Doesn't care about money or expensive things

Isn't bothered by my lack of prospects or bad social skills


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Hm...if I had to, I suppose it would be:

- Someone who doesn't run away screaming when I approach them
- He would have to be atheist or--at the very least--agnostic. Nothing against you religious folk, it's just too much of a difference in beliefs for me.
- Intelligence! Whether it's in the sciences, literature, philosophy...I'd even consider dating someone who was a Muppets genius of some sort.
- I guess we'd have to have some of the same tastes in stuff. Preferably someone with an interest in classic rock and Star Trek. And, of course, the Muppets.
- I'd prefer someone kind of like me; shy and reserved around most people, and then completely nuts around a select few.
- And to be shallow, it'd be nice if he was taller than me.

Right, I don't think anyone masochistic enough to date me exists anyway, so I'll stop there.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Physically, I don't really have any preferences. I just want to be with someone who understands my point of view, or tries to, and accepts me the way I am. In return, I would do the same.

I guess he should have similar beliefs as I have, though if I wait for someone like that, I'll be alone forever.

I could not marry someone who's controlling, abusive, fiscally irresponsible, or sexist/racist/etc. This goes with what I first said. If someone understands my point of view, he wouldn't be any of these things.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

lol, I see an ad at the top of this page that says, "join the goth scene. gothscene.com"


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

- not too jealous - please don't get mad if i happen to talk to other females
- not too clingy - please be able to function reasonably well without me
- not too insecure - please don't make me tell you every five minutes that you're a good person, you're pretty and this relationship works... and please believe me when i do tell you
- somewhat emotionally stable - please, no crying all the time for no good reason
- not an extremist - please be able to see the good in different political, religious and philosophical positions... your beliefs are not the holy grail of correctness
- not into the oneness of "us" - please accept that we are different people with different interests who do not need to be mirror images of each other
- not stupid - please at least be curious about a wide range of things
- involved - please be involved with and good at something... anything
- not prone to boredom - something interesting is always happening, please be able to see that
- also, please be okay with drinking, smoking and drug use, in moderation, even if you don't do it yourself

And then there's the obvious - decent looking, sense of humor, accepting me for who i am, blah blah blah, typical stuff. But the above list are some things that I think people sometimes overlook.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I agree. These are really good points, sadsurvivor. I'd also put a liking for animals high on the list as well as a sense of humour, especially an ability to laugh at themselves. No-one wants Mr Intense!


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

person86 said:


> - not too jealous - please don't get mad if i happen to talk to other females
> - not too clingy - please be able to function reasonably well without me
> - not too insecure - please don't make me tell you every five minutes that you're a good person, you're pretty and this relationship works... and please believe me when i do tell you
> - somewhat emotionally stable - please, no crying all the time for no good reason
> ...


Well not all of us want that. I'd rather have someone who won't label me all of these things if I'm merely being myself and having normal human reactions and emotions.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I've always been a sucker for girls that are really forward, i dunno i guess at least with those kinda people you know where you stand .


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Bredwh said:


> Whoa me too, though I think I'd like long hair better maybe. Actually he hair length wouldn't matter. I'm not that interested in the goth sub-culture either, just the look. Example of what I'm looking for Anne Hathaway in this picture.
> I also like bright blue eyes with this look like this girl.


Damn! That bright blue eyed girl is HOT! Sorry Anne Hathaway, you just don't light up my fire....then again, I don't think my looks would attract her either, so all is fair. :teeth


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Anne Hathaway is really pretty.  I would definitely date a girl who looks like her.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

-Intelligence!!!
-Some common interests
-Is a decent human being
-Similar religious beliefs i.e. agnostic(me), atheist, unitarian, liberal jew or christian . . . 
no fundamentalists or cultists(scientology)
-Is passionate about something worthwhile


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

I forgot to mention one huge preference:

If you're a female virgin, that's a big plus!!!! Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Passion for his own hobbies/interests.
A 'provider' / family man / daddy type for future investment. 
Has a job or working towards a career. ( This is really selfish of me I know since Im not working  )
Honesty, but not so much blunt honesty, being a woman I dont want to be told I have a fat arse thanx. Honesty in emotions.
Sense of humour and can laugh off life when something goes wrong.
Spontaniously romantic, not one for the tradional romantic, flowers, dinner, movie etc.. boring!!! Be original.. Im a thrill seeker and Id much rather have some sloppy fatty take away than a 4 course meal thanx.
Likes birds. Respects my passions/interests.
Do not smother me! Lay off the affection a bit and you'll get affection in return.
Has had some life experience. Preferably a relationship before me, but Ill settle if Im the only one as long as he can chill out about the 'normal' relationship ups and downs.
Can have a philosophical discussion.

Physically:
I like a rough man. Not skinny (sorry!) I like a pot belly and strong arms! hehe. No huge ugly muscles, eww, but rather cuddly!
I have to say baldness and glasses I like, since my man wears glasses and is balding.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Intelligent
Compassionate
Emotionally Honest
More introverted than extroverted
Odd
Must at least vaguely resemble a human


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Aurora said:


> I have to say baldness and glasses I like, since my man wears glasses and is balding.


Why do I get the feeling that this is a joke and I'm the butt of it. :lol


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

No. 1- that she does not find me boring. (that is vital, since i am obviously not the partying type)

Moving, on... well considering the various girls I have had crushes on.. I would say there is a good deal of physical variation as to what attracts me to a girl.

She's gotta have an artistic streak.. (after all, what are we going to talk about ? .. football ?... i think not).

Yep, once the girl is artistic, and i mean 'seriously' artistic.. i think the rest of the favourable personality traits will be there as well.

Of course finding these kinds of women is not that easy, as they tend to hang out in the strangest of spots .. but it sure makes it a lot more fun


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

A weak pulse and a large bank account.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> A weak pulse and a large bank account.


:lol


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

What I want in a Mate/Man:

Intelligence
Have goals and ambitions in life
Striving to be successful
Honesty
Trustworthy
We have to have common interests
Family oriented
A gentleman
Caring
Respectful towards me and everyone else
Romantic
Affectionate
Has a good sense of humor
Understanding
Outgoing- but he cant be loud or arrogant.
I have to be attracted to him - Cute/Goodlooking
Treat me like a Queen- Love me as I am.


----------

